
Ask HN: What about the black bar? - halotrope
This morning I found a small black bar above the orange HN title bar. I was wondering, am I the only one seeing it? Why is it there?
======
jacquesm
It's because Andy Grove died, see top posting on the homepage.

~~~
halotrope
Oh, thats sad. Thank you for the clarification.

------
_jomo
What's up with the /s.gif though? It's just an empty 1x1 pixel, perhaps used
to track (e.g. browsers vs scrapers)?

Edit: Actually it's scaled to 5px height, so the black background is applied?
Perhaps just a result of YCs CSS skills. It's Hacker News after all.

